# Wie wechselt man das Profil?

## Neo@X-factor

So die Frage muß nun echt blöd klingen, doch ich weiß net wie. Kann ich einfach das aktuelle Profil überschreiben?

Mein Ziel ist es, auf gcc3.2 upzudaten, doch da steht immer nur "change the profile".

Danke

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

versuchs mal unter diesem Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=12041

Gruß

Altanos

----------

